# Floaters: Frogbit vs Dwarf Water Lettece



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

i just use azolla as it tends to form float clumps rather than random pieces everywhere ...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pros for frogbit: long roots, great for fry and shrimp to hide in, grows well in low and high light, really bright green.

Cons: long roots, my Ramshorns eat it even if it's not dying, sometimes it grows too quickly.

Not a fan at all of water lettuce so can't offer an opinion that's worth consideration.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

i love my frogbit, but i hvent had it long enough to describe any pros or cons other than the pro that its pretty


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

I took a piece of airline tubing and an extra check valve and made a ring that contains my frogbit. With the position of my spray bar and the position of my airstone, the frogbit stays in a specific location and actually slowly rotates with the roots being lifted up by the air bubbles, then gently falling back down as it spins. I love my frogbit, problem is the roots can break off and get caught in my filter intake or just unsightly float around. And if your temp drops for a period of time all the roots will be shed and end up in your filter intake.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

With my light Water Lettuce never gets wider than 3" then it shoots of side plants. I like the funky look of the long roots, the beta likes them too.

So I guess a pro for me is controlled size by light.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Both plants are easy to manually control in tank because of the size of the plant.
Complete removal takes little or no effort.

My Ancistrus actively feed on the Frogbit I have so being a free food source it's my favorite. The long roots mentioned can be as long as 10" so far in tank is my experience but that's without LFABN in the tank. 
Roots can be trimmed not damaging the plant enough to stop it's growth. 

Dwarf Water Lettuce really is just as easy to control manually in the tanks and the lighter green of the leaf is a nice contrast to the darker frogbit but nothing to date eats it in my tanks.


----------

